# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Logoja e 100 vjetorit të Pavarësisë!

## shigjeta

*Miratohet logoja e 100 vjetorit të Pavarësisë!*

Komiteti Ndërministror i 100 vjetorit të Pavarësisë miratoi sot logon e kremtimeve të 100 vjetorit të Pavarësisë.
Fitues u shpall kuratori dhe dizajneri nga Kosova, Zeni Ballazhi, i cili sjell një stilizim të shqiponjës dy krenare, në formën e një flake jubilare e cila i përngjan një trofeu. Logoja është gjithashtu edhe kremtuese.
Në mbledhjen e Komitetit u bënë disa ndërhyrje, lidhur me tekstin që shoqëron logon në pjesën e poshtme.
Teksti mbeti ende i papërcaktur. Kryeministri tha se do të vendoset nëse do të jetë thjeshtë Pavarësi ose  100 vjet Pavarësi e Shqipërisë. Sipas tij, kjo do të vendoset në vazhdim.
Ne konkursin e hapur te zhvilluar nga Ministria e Kultures kane marre pjese 24 artiste.
Gjate takimit te Komitetit Nderministror u bene shume propozime lidhur me aktivitet qe do te mbahen, ndersa brenda janarit pritet miratimi i plotë i listes se aktiviteteve.

_Panorama_

----------


## kleadoni

Qenkam e para qe nuk i pelqen! Nuk e di por s'ma mbush syrin, nuk me jep ate idene e flakes e as tamam ate te shqiponjes...

----------


## Brari

budallakia e hajnia skan brina..
krejt kjo logollogaizma eshte nje budallaki pordhaceri e mutavi..

ne se do shteti me festu 100 vjet.. shtet le te bej shtet.. qe ti vij era shtet.. pra ku qytetari sa ti bej nji xerr shtetit ti vij plakut a plakes ne shpi.. punonjsi social me tav e tepsi.. me sup pilaf e mjeksi..

mirpo kjo do beth e ndershmeri..prandaj hajt .. bejm pordhomani si ppsh-ja.. 

turp e marri..

----------


## _bliss_

Shume dakord me Brarin. Eshte vertete trishtuese qe te kete nje komision per tu marre me logon e pavarsise (qe edhe se eshte, as ate pune nuk e beka dot mesa duket; kjo logo eshte krim estetik dhe pa ndonje kuptim te permendshem) nderkohe qe sa e sa institucione te tjera qe e bejne nje shtet shtet nuk funksionojne per tjeter pervecse per tu dhene rrogat atyre qe punojne aty. Mungeses se qendrave sociale qe permend Brari dua ti shtoj nje kujtese te vogel, nje ngjarje te ndodhur ndonje jave me pare ku nje burre vdiq ne hekururdhe sepse "urgjences" i kishte marre nje ore te shkonte ne vendngjarje apo rasti i vajzes qe vdiq ne spital nga gripi i zakonshem i stines. Po fundja, per sa kohe spitalet, ambulanca e tere institucionet te mbajne kete logon e re ne balle, viti 2012 ka per te qene i begate, thuaj.

----------


## Pika-Kufi.1-31

*Ballazhi, autor i logos së 100 vjetorit të pavarësisë*

----------


## Elian70

Logoja e 100 vjetorit të Pavarësisë!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ku eshte pare dhe degjuar ndonjehere qe ndonje shtet i Botes te nderroje simbolin (logon) e flamurit kombetar?????? Dhe kjo pikerisht diten e 100 vjetorit. Nuk i ve aspak faj autorit pasi eshte e drejta e tij te dizenjoje cfare i do qejfi, por problemi eshte i Jurise (apo Komitetit Ndërministror) qe organizoi kete idiotllek dhe shpall fitues ato dy sorrat, kur dihet mire qe SHQIPONJA (dhe nenvizoj shqiponja) jone eshte NJE dhe e vetme si vet KOMBI yne NJE dhe i vetem. Sipas mendimit tim personal, ky (autori) i ka atletet NIKE me duket se me ngjan si logoja e NIKE-ut ne vertikale e shumezuar me kater 

p.s. sa per informim disponoj logon perfundimtare dhe gjuha tjeter (e zeza) tashme eshte e plote dhe mos e "vritni " hic mendjen.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Nuk me pelqen, se di pse por me duket me shume si dy krena Gjarperinjesh me gjuhe jashta.

----------


## user010

Nuk na lan nje gje rehat dhe pa ngacmuar, lereni Shqiponjen sic eshte!

----------


## ARKIA

Pa injoruar punen artistike te dizajnerit, per 100 vjetorin kjo(embleme apo logo) nuk ia vlen. Duken si shkronja arabe lol.
Thjesht, flamuri kombetar dhe 100 vjet Shqiperi e pavarur.
Gezuar!

----------


## bili99

Me pelqen: ka ngjyrat kombetare,ka simboliken e flakadanit ,shqiponjes dhe trofeut olimpik te nje maratoni gjithshqiptar .Ka simboliken  e  festimit, i ka te gjitha dhe aq thjeshte ...kreativitet artistik i lumt zotri Zeni Ballazhit,urime!Artistit i duhen kater vija te festoje njeqindvjet!
Shqiperia do jete kuq-e zi gjithesesi eshte nje jubile i vecante, nuk e ka prekur kush shqiponjen aty do jete tek flamuri sot,mot dhe perjete.Logoja do te jete vetem nje stoli festimi ,jo zavendsim per Flamurin!
Jemi mbas shume mbas,njeqindvjet qendrese per mbijetese,le te shpresojme dhe te punojme qe njeqindvjetet e ardhshme te jene vitet e bashkimit Shtetit Shqiptar,vitet zhvillimit ,vitet e begatimit te popullit tone te shumvuajtur,vitet e mencurise dhe dashurise per njeritjetrin!
Personalisht do nis festimin e Njeqindvjetorit solemnisht ne NY ne fund muajit per Njeqindvjetorin e "Vatres" ,dhe  ne Nentor do te shkoj bashke me bashkshorten time Adilen ne Shqiperi,e presim me padurim....Kjo eshte njehere ne jete, duhet te jete nje pelegrinazh i shqiptareve nga cdo skaj i botes!
Perulja dhe nderimi gjithmone shkon per Deshmoret e Kombit , per ata qe rane dhe kurre nje te mire nuk pane,per ata qe na falen gjakun,gjuhen dhe shtetin...LAVDI!

me nderime,
bili99

----------


## white_snake

...na perfaqson denjeshem kjo logo! Si fije bari te rraskapitur e kemi bere Shqiperine edhe ajo logo ashtu e tregon!

----------


## Bamba

Shume e bukur qenka.

----------


## Bes-s

Aspak sme pelqen, mjafton qe flamuri yne te valvitet cdokund.

----------


## irfancana

Të jetë simbol gjithpërfshirës i kombit shqiptar!

----------


## B@Ne

Nuk me pelqen .....

----------


## Gordon Freeman

sme pelqen hiq!!!!

----------

